# Trying to Find a Comic



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm looking for a short comic, I saw it a few years ago but can't remember the artist or what page it was posted on.

It depicted a female furry/anthro getting on the Internet, and almost immediately swamped by messages from guys trying to hit on her.  Possibly dick pics.

The comic ends with her looking exasperated, pushing her laptop closed.

Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## Keefur (Sep 11, 2019)

It sounds like RL to me. lol


----------



## TR273 (Sep 11, 2019)

There is a similar sequence in the opening chapter of Sabrina Online
Sabrina-Online.com
The artist is on FA too.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 11, 2019)

TR273 said:


> There is a similar sequence in the opening chapter of Sabrina Online
> Sabrina-Online.com
> The artist is on FA too.


 It's similar to that one, yeah.  I loved the Sabrina comics.

The one I'm remembering, the girl is on a laptop and she closes it quickly.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 11, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It sounds like RL to me. lol



Yah, it's pretty accurate.


----------

